# Anyone starting DE IVF for secondary infertility



## Hobie15 (Jan 15, 2013)

Just wondering if theirs anyone out there doing DE cycle?  I am d/r at the mo, ec/et due mid April ish.

Anyone out there with success stories to keep me hopeful?

Look forward to hearing from you......  

H x


----------



## Caz2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hi, I too have secondary infertility.

We have been ttc for 4 years, after 18 months ( that's how long it took with dd) I went to GP who was very unhelpful and made me feel ungrateful that I already had one.

6 months ago I changed GP who is wonderful after first appt he started testing and last week had my first appt at hull IVF, hopefully starting in next month or so.

(I.m new to these forums and fertility discussions so please forgive me I don't know all the codes for things  )

Hope everything goes good for you. X


----------



## Hobie15 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hi Caz2013,

Really pleased you have found a GP that will help... Others attitudes towards secondary infertility are very annoying to say the least - they have no idea.

I have been reading posts on here for months but only just started posting, it really is great help, there is huge amount of knowledge amoungst the ff ladies.

Good luck on your journey, look forward to reading about it.

H x


----------



## Caz2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks,   

Hopefully we will both be getting bfp very soon, my dd has been nagging for a baby for a year as all her friends have one apparently lol


----------



## Caz2013 (Feb 27, 2013)

Just noticed our daughters were both born in 2008. So you will probably be having the same from yours lol.


----------



## Mimiloulou (Nov 12, 2009)

Hi, I am planning to do DE IVF for secondary infertility.  Visiting and talking to clinics at the moment.  Our first child (boy aged 5) is my biological child and a natural conception.  This will be my first round of IVF and using donor eggs so a big new experience for me.  It will be great to have others to discuss this with.


----------



## Loopylou41 (Apr 26, 2011)

Hiya

You may find it helpful to read some posts on the 'donor' egg boards as there are a few ladies on there like myself who suffer secondary infertility. 

Good luck in finding the right clinic for you. The good news is some don't have waiting lists.

Xx


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Me! I am currently 30 weeks pregnant with twins after moving to donor eggs after 3 and a half years trying to have a sibling for our DS
. Our fertility issues were initially male factor but at 43 I decided that age would be a factor too and moved to donor eggs without trying OEIVF. Best of luck to you xx


----------



## Hobie15 (Jan 15, 2013)

Hogmeister, just read your post... Fills me with positivity!  I've had 2 8 cell embryos transferred today (1 x perfect, the other not quite perfect). Now the long hideous 2ww. 

Trying to stay away from Google, remain positive and not obsess about everything 

     

Thank you
H x


----------



## Gemma1512 (Apr 13, 2013)

Hi I'm new to this forum. I also have secondary infertility. We have 12 year old daughter and have been ttc no 2 for over 4 years  no problems conceiving daughter (was actually on the pill!) anyway hubby has no issues I have blocked tubes and adhesions due to appendix op. On my 1st round of ivf at the moment (day 4 of down regs) . Looking for a bit of support  xx


----------



## Hobie15 (Jan 15, 2013)

Welcome gemma, you'll find lots of support on here.  Good luck with this cycle    

H x


----------



## Gemma1512 (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks Hobie   

Good luck to you to 

Hope your tww fly's by  

xx


----------



## hogmeister (Jan 14, 2008)

Hobie, just saw your reply just now, wanted to wish you the very best of luck for testing, must be any minute now, really hope it has worked first time for you xx


----------

